# Night time barking



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

We have never had a problem with Dexter at night time. Even on his first night we put him in crate & didn't hear a peep. We've been lucky until last night. We went to bed about 20 mins earlier than normal - as soon as we got upstairs he started barking & whining. We popped down to check him a couple of times but he seemed fine. The barking though continued so after about 30 mins we got up again, took him into the lounge and watched a movie. He then went to bed fine. Tonight we stayed up a little later to make sure he was tired, but the same thing has happened. We are currently laying in bed listening to him yelp & bark! I checked him once to make sure he wasn't sick or anything but all looks ok. What's happening ?

He's also recently become a bit bitey which it was suggested was the start of teenage dog. But what is going on with his sleep ?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think he wants to snuggle up between you and hubby!


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Oooh yes could be boundary testing couldn't he? Sounds very teenage wanting to stay up late and watch a film!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy has always slept in his crate from around 10.30pm till 7.30am without a peep from him. However....around the 9 month stage we had one night where he barked for (what seemed like) hours. After checking he didn't need to go outside and that there was no obvious problem we just ignored him. We were worried it was the start of something but didn't happen again till about 2 weeks ago - exactly the same thing. I'm convinced it's just an age thing with him pushing boundaries.
H x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, not looking forward to this if it is common, Dudley has a really loud bark! he has recently been barking much more in the evenings, dashes out into the garden barking at any little noise, but so far has always settled well in his crate at bedtime. I hope Dexter settled down eventually Lisa, he and Dudley really seem so similar in their behaviour, Dudley is being a cocky teenager and has got more bitey again, he's like a wolf in teddy bear's clothing!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't check on him... He will learn this is how to get your attention!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

At 5 months I took Millie's crate away and let her sleep on a bed outside our bedroom door. Maybe he's just telling you he's ready for more responsibility. 

Alternatively sometimes they get disturbed by outside noises, light etc.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi. We recently had exactly the same thing. The advice I got from everyone here was that we needed to ignore him. So we did. After 6 nights of it, he stopped just as suddenly as he started & has never done it since. It felt like he barked all night for the whole 6 nights. I think we made it worse by checking on him the first couple of nights.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Could be an interesting few days then as he's due to stay with my mum for the weekend as we are away !


----------

